# Fotobearbeitung



## Langos (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Foto, dass in eine Zeitung kommen soll.
Das ist an manchen Stellen zu 100 % Gelb. Ich krieg das nicht hin, dass das weniger gelb wird.
was kann ich da machen?

danke

lg langos


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Dezember 2007)

Zum Beispiel: 

Bild
- Anpassen
--- Selektive Farbkorrektur


Alex


----------



## Langos (11. Dezember 2007)

danke
das habe ich bis jetzt noch nie verwendet, ich habe immer mit Tonwertkorrektur und gradiationskurven mich gespielt. und daher auf das gar nciht gedacht.
aber das funktioniert super


----------

